

An Invisible Woman Taught Me German: amazing free online language course - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/culturebox/2012/01/learning_german_online_for_free_the_amazing_courses_by_deutsche_welle_.html

======
tekromancr
Great find! I really wish I could find simmilarly engaging language courses in
other languages.

